# Blades and spoons with new clear



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Formulated a new clear coat and adhesion promoter. This stuff is cool! It's a waterborne hybrid epoxy. After seeing the test results at work from a project I did, I made a little in a clear form to try on blades and spoons. Non-flammable and almost non-toxic. Survived a 1000 hour humidity/water exposure test!! Only down side is that it has to be cured at a minimum of 250F for 20 minutes, so it can only be used on metals. Sticks to almost anything though. You can't get it to come off those highly polished nickel spoons that are usually almost impossible to adhere to. No scuffing either! Even sticks to chrome and glass. Not your typical epoxy you're thinking of. This stuff is sprayable right out of the bottle, looks like milk, but dries crystal clear and tougher than any other epoxy I've ever tested. DOESN'T YELLOW EITHER!!!!!!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting side note/factoid. The cured film is food grade and edible. The base resin I used is actually the same stuff used to line the inside of your beer and pop cans.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great now tell me what it is....so you can kill me afterwards.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

K gonefishin said:


> Great now tell me what it is....so you can kill me afterwards.


 I did already. It's a hybrid waterborne epoxy.  The product I formulated that we're selling is black. If there was enough interest, I could easily get my company to sell the clear version. But, it would take sales of 100's of gallons to even get their attention.  Thought about selling it myself, but I can't afford the millions of $$$ of insurance incase someone's kid thinks it's milk and decides to drink it and give himself an epoxy mustache. LOL


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sell some to Stinger.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Sell some to Stinger.


Now that's funny.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Sell some to Stinger.


thats classic but oh so true


----------

